# Ariens "Snow King" engine interchange



## keithnh (Feb 10, 2017)

Considering purchasing a "project" Ariens Snow King blower for use this year as I can get a good deal on it. Has a bad motor but looks well maintained otherwise. It has a Tecumseh motor that does not say HP on it. My friend that owns it says it was a 10 or 11HP unit. I see a used 8.5 HP Tecumseh Snow King motor available that is supposed to run well and looks in good condition. Wish I knew the particulars on what to check to see if the smaller HP would work. The larger motor that is broken has RECON 527-961scribed into it. Ariens sticker not fully legible but I see 924125 Compa?? 00345?? Not sure how to post pictures yet.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Most likely that one is a 2 shaft motor - but you will want to look to be sure that's the case. it's easiest to replace it with another 2 shaft if so. But, yeah - you could go to a smaller engine as long as you don't expect anything more than you would from it being smaller. Personally, I would look around for another one just like it. Those older ones are not hard to come by fairly cheap. Whats wrong with the engine on it now?


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Should be a Single Shaft Engine. What's Your Location? I have Motors Available.


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

That model number, 924125, is an ST11528LE, which is 11.5 hp, 28" wide. An 8.5hp would be under powered in that machine imo.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Hmm One of these things? 

2005 Ariens 11528LE Deluxe Snowblowers


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

I just put together one of those 11528LE....Good machine. Put belts on it today and used it. While it certainly didn't struggle, it will benefit greatly from the double belt upgrade kit that I ordered. But it Definitely would be under powered with an 8.5 on it. well worth buying the same engine and installing the belt upgrade. You won't be sorry. They are not hard to find. I'm SURE JackMels has one and sells quality parts at very reasonable prices. I also have an 8526......That worx ok, but worked hard all afternoon. Stay stock=Be Happy Keep it Original GLuck, Jay


----------



## keithnh (Feb 10, 2017)

*Thanks for info !!*

I like the idea of sticking with the original actually. My buddy selling it is a auto mechanic and may be able to put a kit in it ... is there a Clymers or other good repair book on this machine? Jack Mels are you a rebuilder of these engines .. I live in Pittsfield NH and the machine is at my buddy's shop in Raymond NH. He might check anything you need to know and/or pull the motor if you might be capable of getting to it and are interested. I could send or bring it to you possibly. He is also my neighbor a couple doors down , we may share the machine we both need one. His shop is slow now, he might be able to "operate" though he doesn't usually work on small engines. Thanks Keith


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Depending on what needs to be done, a lot of times the parts breakdown shows us how parts are supposed to go on (for the snow blower anyway) and YouTube is a excelant source for how to on most everything. Here is a site with a very good parts breakdown on the snow blower and you can get specific part numbers to shop around for the best price but they also sell parts at decent prices, as for the double pulley kit, with a 11.5 hp I would order one, $55 and not hard to install if the blower comes apart easy. Here is the link.
https://www.partstree.com/parts/ari...-snow-blower-11-5hp-tecumseh-sn-000101-above/

Here is a link to the double pulley kit, but when you order it, they order it from Ariens so it does take some time to come in, 3 weeks for the kit I ordered.
https://www.jackssmallengines.com/jacks-parts-lookup/part/ariens/72600700


----------



## keithnh (Feb 10, 2017)

Well I bit .. another project, oh boy  ...Thanks for links, PartsTree didnt breakdown motor components, show the motor as one part. I do have a small engine guy I might use. He just rebuilt my Lawn Boy 2-stroke ... spent as much as buying a new mower as it needed piston, but I liked the way it had ran like a combination mower lawn vac. On the project Ariens, he will replace the current engine with new or rebuilt. The scoop on this machine is that it is only a few years old, apparently previous owner did not check oil which had leaked out for some reason from previous season. Took it out and ran it hard till he heard noises. The motor case is cracked so it is not rebuildable but everything that attaches to it is relatively new and reusable. Must be some outfits that stock rebuilt motors ??? Maybe with guarantees ??


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I just rebuilt a tecumseh with a cracked case.......used JB weld to fix the crack


----------



## keithnh (Feb 10, 2017)

What did you have to replace internally? Did you buy a kit? Was the crack you fixed from the crank going away because of a rod journal? ...probably running with no oil? Just wondering if crack likely to occur again just from using the machine with proper oil level.


----------



## keithnh (Feb 10, 2017)

*Shaft adaptor???*

Have found several new Tecumseh long blocks that will possibly work to replace my 0H318SA 221818B engine. My 11.5 hp engine has a 1" crankshaft 2 5/16 long 4 3/16 high. 

Found ...

- 11 hp 3/4" 2 5/16

- 11hp 7/8" 2 5/16 long

- 10HP 1" 2 9/16 long

I believe the 3/4 and 7/8" shaft blocks are 1" cranks internally that have a stepped down output shaft and might possibly be usable with a shaft adaptor that are available. Wondering if this is advisable strength and longevity wise and what about the length difference on the 10 HP that has correct diameter output shaft?? Anybody done this? 
Thanks Keith


----------

